# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [Guitar Pro 5] Pas de son

## jo_le_coco

Bonjour,


J'ai Guitar Pro 5, mais - devinez quoi - je n'arrive pas  jouer de son (que je sois en mode RSE ou pas). En fait, quand je vais dans Options -> Configuration MIDI, je me rends compte que mes hauts-parleurs ne figurent pas dans la liste des Sorties MIDI : 

Impression d'cran

Donc voil, ma question est : comment faire apparatre mes enceintes dans cette liste, pour que je puisse entendre quelque chose  ::mrgreen::  ?

Je ne sais pas si vous avez besoin de plus d'infos, mais bon en vrac : j'ai Windows XP sp2, GP version 5.0, des enceintes "Altec Lansing"... voil  ::?: 


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


P.S.: je prcise aussi qu'avant, tout marchait bien. Je ne sais pas du tout ce qui s'est pass.

----------


## jo_le_coco

Bon en fait j'ai trouv le problme : il suffisait de monter le volume dans "Contrle du volume" de Windows  ::aie:: 

Dsol du drangement.

----------

